# Light dimmer lever



## Gregscalade (Dec 6, 2006)

The manual says that it slides around...but mine seems to have a neutral position that it springs back to, which is in the middle of the "sweep." Is this normal, or is my lever messed up?

thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gregscalade said:


> The manual says that it slides around...but mine seems to have a neutral position that it springs back to, which is in the middle of the "sweep." Is this normal, or is my lever messed up?
> 
> thanks



*It's not messed up. That is how it functions. When it's dark out, toggle the slide until you reach the desired brightness. It will spring back to the middle of the switch when you are finished.*


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

what he said is correct


----------

